# Woody Custom Paddles- upcoming production



## freddy (Mar 30, 2005)

Whew- It has been a long winter in Colorado.

First things first. I would like to apologize for the 'winter hibernation' of Woody Custom Paddles. If you have been looking for us lately we have been hard to find. However, we are in the process of getting things back up and running. We have had to iron out the wrinkles in some issues. Our website has been down for some time, and consequently so has our e-mail. I have set up an e-mail at [email protected] - please e-mail me with any questions. 

This season we will be producing a limited number of paddles on a first come first serve basis. Aprox 10 per production run- the number of runs is yet to be determined. The price has increased due to production and labor costs. (e-mail me for more info) The first run will begin when we have our first 10 orders.

Thanks for continuing to support the little guys.......


----------



## freddy (Mar 30, 2005)

sorry to do this- but i want people to see it....

bump...bump.....


----------



## CREEKER138 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Sounds Great!*

Its's good the hear more folks will have great quality paddles for the up coming paddle season. Thanks Wayne, Fred for your hard work. 
Kyle Hagadorn


----------



## routter (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay, now I'm going to rain on everyone's parade.... These paddles are not worth $450, or whatever stratospheric price they'll be charging on the next run. 

Hmmmnn...where shall I start? I own a Woody "Kreekr." The thing weighs a ton. It's prolly (though not scientificaly weighed) equal to about two Werner staight shaft players. This WAS okay with me, because it was sexy as hell and from what I understood it was supposed to be tough as nails. But, after one season of use it's going to shit. Both blades have now split (delaminated) on me. I would have liked to have sent the paddle back during the winter to be refinished- but alas, no response from Wayne was to be had for months. So, now I'm left to fixing it myself. Luckily, I have much experience working with the materials neccesary to extend the blades' lives- but many out there do not.

I could go on, but the bottom line is that these paddles are billed as the "toughest" things out there but it's just not the case. And to add insults to injury they are about as expensive as you get (Jimisticks notwithstanding) and the customer service is for shit. 

We all want to help out the small guy- but you can't ignore your customers and get away with it. How many posts were there on this forum screaming bloody murder about Waterstick's lousy service? For me, they were red-carpet compared to this outfit.

So- do what you will, but carry no illusions, this paddle WILL NOT last you a lifetime. I'm out, I have to go and try to get this damn epoxy off my fingers.


----------



## freddy (Mar 30, 2005)

*Woody...*



> I'm out, I have to go and try to get this damn epoxy off my fingers.


use gloves.

....and as far as customer service goes we are trying to fix that. You can contact me with any other questions, suggestions, or rude comments you may have-

fred

[email protected]


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

> this paddle WILL NOT last you a lifetime


I have yet to see a paddle that will last you a lifetime. I'm usually lucky to have a paddle last a full season. I've broken tons of paddles. I've seen friends break paddles. I've even watched as TG managed to break two paddles in two days simply from landing off drops in a low brace. In 14 years of kayaking, I can honestly say that my current paddle is the only paddle that has lasted me for 3 seasons before I destroyed it. 

I destoyed it on a 40ish vert, and yes, I destroyed it partially due to the delamination. I have yet to see a paddle that doesn't delaminate, simply because delamination generally occurs as the ends get worn down. The more you paddle, the more the ends will get worn down, and sooner or later you will need to get a new paddle. Fortunatly, its easy to get new blades (with a few companies) than it is to replace the shaft of a paddle (where many paddles break). 

Talked to Woody the other day, supposedly they can repair the paddle blades in less than a week. 

In the time that I have had one paddle I've had seven kayaks. I break a ton of gear. I struggled to break that paddle. 

I don't mind the extra weight of the kreek'r. In fact, I've grown to like it. Could just be because I have massive biceps. :roll: On a serious note, that's why you get the foam core blades. 

If you are a novice paddler that still takes a lot of swims, and therefore loses a lot of gear, I would hesitate to buy this high end of a paddle. However, if you only swim once or twice a season (if less, you aren't trying hard enough) then I highly reccommend it. 

word.

*Yes, I paddle for Woody. And, I could get shop pro form on any paddle, but I choose not too.


----------



## J.D. (Dec 1, 2004)

*Getting a response*

Has anyone else tried to contact these guys? They don't return any emails even after they stated they were trying to fix that problem. You would think that if you want any business you would take 2 minutes to respond to interest in your company. :roll: Just thought I'd ask around. Any similar experiences?


----------



## grungeboater (Dec 16, 2005)

well shit, Routerr. How can you believe a paddle is sexy? Maybe youre using it to spank your woman (women) but otherwise, NO! a paddle cannot be sexy.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm going to have to disagree with you grunge. I look damn sexy holding my Woody. :shock:


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

.//


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

I have two things to say on the subject of woody paddles as someone who owns and loves the product.

1. I truly believe that they are the best creeking paddle out there....period. Yes they are heavy, yes they still have delam type issues, but they don't snap on you ever.


2. BUT, here lies the problem with them that I have trouble supporting. Customer service is key to any product... PERIOD! Does the manuf "owe you" a new one when the thing starts to break down??? sometimes yes, but most often in this sport... no. Does the manuf "owe you" a call back and discussion on how to fix it, whether you are paying for the fix or not, HELL YES!

Cutch/Marko, not to start a shit fit here, but I personally think you are missing the real problem in the complaints above... I am not sure there is really anyone out there that would argue against Woody's being probably the best creeking paddle out there, but when the customer service leaves you so f'n high and dry, you loose serious credibility as a manufacturer. A delam blade is perfectly acceptable and should be by any serious paddler, but being left with my dick in my hand as opposed to my paddle when leaving for a $9,000 trip to Africa is a totally different agruement that needs some explaining and apologizing if you ask me. 

Now here is my last words on this subject. Fred is a good guy and from the sounds of things he is doing an honest effort to get something back off the ground floor that I do want to support. Important to know... is that Fred is also NOT responsible for the customer service issues that I and apparently many others experienced, that rests soley with Wayne himself (regardless of his personal issues, which as a friend I can appreciate, but as a customer don't care about). Fred is probably the answer and fix to those problems... time will tell.

Bottom line in my book is that I love the product but was 1st degree burned by them and for that reason I am going to need to see action not words. I wish them luck and hope that they get it turned around.

Fred, your reply to routter... although out of frustration is not going to help your cause. I applaud your interest in going for it again with Woody, and I think you have a great product to get behind. But your success is going to be based off of how you turn this image issue around.


----------



## routter (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay- my last interjection. Cutch- I wasn't insinuating that I thought the paddle would last me forever. I destroy my gear (five Watersticks in one year) and have come to expect a lack of reliability and durability. That being said this is a qoute from zlseth, who, both this, and especially last season was posting anywhere and everywhere about Woody's:



> You will not get your paddle quickly. There in ONE person making your paddle BY HAND. It will take a long time. You will get frustrated at how long it takes. It is worth the wait. You will be happy once you get your paddle. You should never need another paddle again... unless you lose it.



To this statement I was offering a rebuttal. I suppose this would be true if you were a class III boater. But then again, most paddles would last quite a long time under that kind of use. I guess my basic point is that all the broke-ass boaters out there looking to drop big-time coin on a paddle should be truthfully informed. The only beta that was getting out on these sticks was "the best," "lasts forever," "worth every penny" and this WAS prolly the case at $379 (last year's early season retail). But, tack on another hundy or so and I didn't feel that protecting and promoting the small guy all the time was fair.

I too, can get shop form on most paddles. And next time around, it's hard for me to think that I won't get more life out of two or three Werners than one Woody. Though, I admit, they likely won't paddle as well.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

In response to marko's post which has since been deleted:

This isn't a "gossip" column, it's where people can go to get info on paddling related issues. Craw's assement of Woody's paddles seems to be fair and let's people know that all's not well with the company as some of the other posts might suggest. As a potential customer, I appreciate that. Speaking "directly to Wayne" wouldn't do me a whole lot of good. If Woody's has an answer to the critisicm, let them address it here too. Sounds like they don't. Looks like I won't be getting a Woody's any time soon. Yeah paddles break. That's why I buy $180 paddles. Not $450 paddles.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Jimi-styx or Pot Hole paddles. Real wood. Real customer care and real durable. And they've been around forever.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

well...good then...have a nice day


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*"has been-old man's" prospective*

My Humingbird wood paddle is now probably in it's 17th season. (Thanks Tim, it's an awesome paddle.) Though I missed all of last year, I'm sure it has over 5000 river miles on it. Mostly in class IV, V, and VI use. I'd bet most would guess it looks near new still. Guess why? It's kind of like folding you clothes so they don't look wrinkled. I take care of it. I even have Tim Sampsel clean and touch it up every 5 or so years. It is the best piece of kayaking equipment I've ever owned. Need I say? ... Take pride in and care of your gear. I try not to recklessly abuse my boats, my drytop gaskets, etc. Just offering a "has been-old man's" prospective in today's disposable and wasteful society. It's the same attitude I hope people will treat the rivers and campsites with. I've enjoyed the classics rivers and creeks of the West for the past 26 years. Now I occassionally see postings about some boaters jepordizing access to some of the classics because of littering, trespassing, vandalizing, etc. I just hope to remind people to take care of everything. We need to emphasize taking care of our families, each other, our enviroment, and even our boating gear. Sorry to preach. Hope it reaches some of the youngsters though. Gear is expensive. Frankly, it's an investment. A little respect will preserve your investment and provide years of enjoyment. The same is true for our enviroment. Cheers, brothers and sisters! Enjoy the season ... and for all sake ... GET ON DOWN TO FIBArk THIS YEAR. The water, music (the line up is awesome) and beer is all going to be flowing. Cheers and happy paddling!


----------



## ZLSeth (Aug 17, 2004)

I haven't been on th Buzz in a while and I just saw this post.

Yeah, as routter said, I try to post when and where I can about Woody paddles. Wayne is a friend and he takes pride in building a superior product. Of course I am a class III+/IV- boater with no intent of pushing my limits.

At my level, I should never need another paddle. It a few years, it might need a little maintenance. Obviously, I do not comprehend what a Class V boater or a creek boater does to their paddles.

Clearly, from what has been said here, Wayne's paddles may delam after significant use and abuse. But also, clearly, any fiberglassed wood paddle will eventually do that.

Now, what Wayne needs to do is keep on top of his customer service issues and in every production run, prepare to set some time aside for repairs on existing paddles.

I want Woody to be a successful company and I will continue to support my friend in his business venture. But, like a number of people have said here, customer service is absoultely essential. I hope that with freddy's help, the customer service problem will be resolved, but like the production of the paddles, don't expect it to happen overnight.


----------



## boofyak (May 30, 2005)

*My Woody*

I too can pro-form Werner's, but bought a Woody last year at $420. I definitely agree about Woody's lack of customer service, but cannot dog the paddle. I work in the customer service industry, and cannot handle bad service, especially towards me. 
I've broken other expensive wood paddles (Pothole) but I've put this paddle to the test (and beyond) and it's bomber. I just hope that it will last long enough (sounds like delam probs in a couple years) for Woody's customer service to be as good as their Woody!


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

They are great paddles but the customer service or lack thereof is for shit. Plus the fact that they decided they are gonna make more paddles that take 5 weeks to produce when run-off is already here??? Well, that's just an outstanding business plan!


Anyway, I have 196cm 10 or 15 degree Kreekr that i've paddled about 6 times. Its in almost new shape. Just can't get used to the offset and going back to 30 degrees. I'll take $300 obo.

Mike 
970-485-2996


----------



## ZLSeth (Aug 17, 2004)

Nobody is denying that the customer service issue must be fixed right away.

But regarding your comments on the "business plan"... when you say "they" you mean "he". There is no "they". One guy makes the paddles. So, the time it takes is the time it takes. It would have been nice if he started one production run ready for peak runoff, but he didn't. He was too busy working construction so he can afford to buy materials to make paddles....


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

Quite the little cheerleader Seth, looks like you care more about Woody Paddles than Wayne or Freddy, good luck with that.


----------



## ZLSeth (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm trying to help him with customer service. I've worked in customer service and I know what it takes to make customers happy. More often than not, it means going out of your way. Therefore I'm going out of my way to try and be a voice for a friend who needs help in that aspect of his business.

When there are specific issues with customer service with Woody paddles here ont he Buzz, I try to pass the info on to Wayne.

I hope that some day, he can get the business to the point where he is making a profit. Then, he will be able to hire an adminitrative person who can take orders and handle customer service for him. The problem is getting "into the black."

Plus, I really do believe in the quality of the product. This weekend, I took a stupid swim on the Upper Blue. My paddle got pinned on a tree and was hit by a number of rafts. The way it was pinned, I am certain an ordinary paddle would have come out with a snapped shaft. Once we got mine out of there, it was undamaged.


----------



## tk (Apr 8, 2005)

Does anyone know about the current status of Woody Paddles or how to get ahold of them? Mine could use a little repair work and I can't seem to get ahold of anyone listed here in this thread either on the gmail address listed or by PM. THX

Tim


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

woody custom paddles folded. 

anyone with some background working with composites should be able to help you with your repair work tho.


----------

